
Ask HN: What would you do if you knew you could not fail? - sturza
Popular question to ask. I’d start a startup to measure bias in speech&#x2F;text.
======
muzani
Probably a startup based around productivity. Many types of productivity -
energy, anti-corruption, health, healthier food, or a crutch for the downsides
of the brain.

------
eesmith
Cure cancer? Develop a Mr. Fusion, or an Eppstein drive? Return the CO2 levels
in the atmosphere to 1950s levels? Convince the world to switch to no net-
global pollution (CO2, mercury, etc.), by 2030? Establish long-term peace in
the Middle East through a two-state solution with a viable Palestinian nation.

There are so many things I would do if I knew I couldn't fail.

~~~
sturza
Which one would have the highest impact?

~~~
eesmith
I do not know how to evaluate the impact of impossible things.

------
rolph
knock the apple out of eves hands and tell her to never think of it again.

------
enonevets
New computer company with a new OS.

